# Hey folks... Sorry for the lack of participation...



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

School has demanded a lot of attention here lately.... Reviewing for state mandated testing and all. I just haven't been on site much at all. I looked at several posts this morning and yall are continuing to produce fine looking canes and sticks. I have been able to play some on weekends and have produced a few more sticks.... And, have been in the woods to harvest a few more blanks. Here's a pic of one that I've managed.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

For being so busy, the stick looks really nice. Must have been most relaxing to get into the woods. While I don't mind the solitude, it is often saddening to see so few people in the parks. Just an hour or two of navigating thru a natural environment can do so much to unknot stresses.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking work. Are the cross and butterfly cut with a scroll saw or carved?


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

I started with a cut off a 1 X 4 board. Then I used an angle grinder to flatten it out some, and used it to start the removal of wood to form a rough cross. Next I took my Dremel and sanding disk to refine the shape. I finished with a Proxxon pen sander, going thru several grits, then polished with brown paper bag.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks good! I wish I could find more of those vine shaped ones in our woods! There are a couple, but not yet matured enough to harvest!


----------

